# Another Newbie



## MancTT (Jan 27, 2009)

Just wanted to say hello to everyone. Been lurking on the forum as a guest but decided it was time to join as I have now got a TT. Look forward to joining the banter.

A picture of the new motor.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome now you need to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## GreekTT (Jan 5, 2009)

Welcome to the forum mate!!!


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome 8)


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome,

I am guessing from your name, you might be a Manc!!! :evil:

If so, keep an eye out in the events forum, as we are trying to organise some regular north west meets!


----------



## MancTT (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks guys.

jammyd, you got it [smiley=dude.gif], take it you are not from this neck of the woods.


----------

